# Global Herbs Super Calm



## Mbronze (28 March 2009)

Has anybody use this probuct?

I was thinking of using it for my mare as she gets very wound up, tense and spooky when in competitions. Do you think that this product may help? 

Thanks for any replies x


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (28 March 2009)

Global Herbs INSTANT super calm works miracles for me.
I wasnt' that taken on the daily supplement personally didnt find much of a difference . 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Used the instant calm on my boy at our first competition and he'd not been out for most of the year, and he was as chilled as anything  Usually would be wound up / not standing still etc etc lol


----------



## scotlass (28 March 2009)

I bought some after reading all the good reviews on here - it's been brilliant.


----------



## stroppymare153 (28 March 2009)

have to say the powder made no difference to my silly boy.  Saw more difference cutting out molasses, barley and alfalfa!  Not to say it wouldn't work for others though - good luck!


----------



## Mbronze (28 March 2009)

I think i'll give it a try, you never know!!


----------



## StinkiPinki (28 March 2009)

Made no difference to my 3 that i tried it on. Im always concerned with global herbs stuff as i compete affiliated and there are no ingredients listed on the pot.. im too paranoid ill get tested!!


----------



## skewby (28 March 2009)

I have just started using it.  Mine has always been nervy but have just put it down to a bad start in life and put up with it.  Recently have started to wonder, do I have to?  So he is on that and agnus castus.  Unfortunately if any difference shown I won't know which it is down to - but I was desperate so started on both


----------



## teresagarsden (28 March 2009)

I used the daily calmer for my two new neds in November they were both spooky for different reasons.
Do Do was 3yrs and had never really been handled, and denny was 3yrs and had been bullied and beaten.
i wanted something that would help them calm and settle into their new home it works great. then in Jan i gave them another month on it while i broke them both and again no problems. i even have a spare tub just incase.
i would advise the instant calmer for competition nerves as it has a more noticeable affect.
i called global and asked if there was anything in the daily calmer that might show up in a drugs test and they said no.
Hope some of this helps
teresa


----------



## teresagarsden (28 March 2009)

Oh forgot to say they were doing a deal 2 tubs for the price of 1 so might be worth calling them to see if they still are, they will also give you the local stockist.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (28 March 2009)

Works great  on both of mine - a very noticable difference quickly. Neither of mine are fussy eaters so start on the max dose on day 1 for a week before going on to maintenance.


----------



## Mbronze (29 March 2009)

tree - Thanks very much for the advice, it is mainly for competition nerves so will probably get the instant calmer. But i was also hoping as she feels so full of herself recently whether i should get the calmer anyway.


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (1 May 2009)

I use super calm on my horse along with allan and page calm and condition.

And i can tell you it works.Not sure which one tho.

I just bought my horse in January and i tel you this horse lives off his nerves.

But since being on both has calmed him down so much.
He wouldn't even stand tied up thinking the boogie monster was coming to get him.

But with super calm i know you are ment to only have them on it for i think 3 months then have a months brake then start again.

I god knows what im going to use during that time off as it is horrable to see him so unsure of things.

any suggestions anyone??????


----------



## Jane_Lou (1 May 2009)

I never realised that you had to give them a break from it! I found after a month I only had to give it to my boy every other day, it worked miracles on him (rescue pony afriad of his own shadow) He was on it for 6 months until he went to live out his days with friends as a companion to their youngsters.


----------

